# OTW Shirt..



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2012)

I figure I would show you this link. Tell me what you think. I personally I'm not buying from them.
But if someone is looking for a better source than CP Gear's OTW shirt... Here it is.. Enjoy

Regards,
TN


----------



## MikeL (8 Mar 2012)

Seeing as it is fairly cheap and marketed to the paintball/airsoft crowd and not Flame Resistant I'd say it'll be a poor choice for Military use.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2012)

Yeah I figured the same. Does it say it's not flame resistant?


----------



## MikeL (8 Mar 2012)

It doesn't say that it's not FR, but to me it is implied.

The material has a Under Armor style material look to it, and the shirt is cheap compared to FR products, plus it is marketed/made for paintballers.  As well no where on that page does it say it is FR or even what materials it is made out of, just that it is moisture wicking.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2012)

Yeah I figure at that price... Go figure.


----------

